# Nutro or Wellness?



## Monfort (Oct 16, 2016)

Im debating between Nutro Lamb or Wellness Chicken for my new pup. The breeder had the pups on Life’s Abundance and I don’t know much about that brand. Should I stay away from food with chicken due to any potential allergies, or is that just dependent on the dog? Puppy will come home in two weeks and I’d like to place my food order soon. Thank you! All opinions are welcome.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I would keep your pup on Life's Abundance initially. Pups have sensitive stomachs and are already stressed by being taken away from their mom and litter mates. Give them a few weeks to settle in then very gradually switch over to your new food. I'm not a big fan of Nutro or Wellness. But I wouldn't worry about feeding chicken unless you discover your pup is sensitive to it. I would leave lamb out of the choice if I were you. You may need it later as a novel new protein choice. Also, lamb diets were more highly associated with taurine deficiency and heart issues. Many people end up feeding Fromm or Victor's. Just make sure what ever you pick is made for large breed puppies or has the proper calcium and phosphorus levels for a growing German Shepherd pup. Good luck with your new pup! It's such an exciting time waiting for your new baby. Enjoy!


----------



## Monfort (Oct 16, 2016)

Thank you so much for the information. I’ll take another look at different foods. I really appreciate your advice.


----------



## Monfort (Oct 16, 2016)

I can’t seem to find the Victor ”large breed puppy” food anywhere. Does it exist or just the puppy/adult all life stages food from Victor?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

There are only 3 Large-Breed Puppy manufacturers that I know of -- maybe others here know of a few more:
1. Fromm (they make a grain-in and grain-free -- the turquoise bag of grain-in has an excellent reputation) -- from is _only _available from independent (mom-and-pop) boutique retailers and Petflow.com. They don't work with big box stores, including mass-market online retailers.
2. Diamond Naturals (I've fed a lot of this one to rescue puppies, and it feeds out very well -- especially at this price point). This is widely available -- I have seen it at Tractor Supply, many feed stores, independent boutique retailers, and online retailers like chewy.com.
3. Purina Pro Plan -- available in mass-market stores, and most online petfood retailers.

Otherwise, you're looking at a regular puppy formula, or an all-life stages. 

Personally, I would not feed Nutro. It's owned by Mars Petcare food (the same family that owns the candy company). I don't trust their petfood division....at all. I've posted previously about evidence suggesting that they source ingredients in China. If you have to pick one of those, then I would pick Wellness over Nutro -- I haven't fed their puppy formula, but I've used a lot of Wellness Simple for allergy dogs in the rescue, and it gets me very good results (Simple is not a suitable food for a puppy though, and I don't know much about their puppy line).


----------



## Monfort (Oct 16, 2016)

Thank you so much! You have been extremely helpful!


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Victor Dog and Puppy.


----------



## Monfort (Oct 16, 2016)

Wonderful, thank you!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Orijen makes a large breed puppy food.


----------



## Monfort (Oct 16, 2016)

Thank you so much for the information!


----------



## vrkolgin (6 mo ago)

Monfort said:


> I can’t seem to find the Victor ”large breed puppy” food anywhere. Does it exist or just the puppy/adult all life stages food from Victor?


 Tractor Supply carries Victor https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/brand/Victor?


----------

